# Win. 10 sounds - Realtek Drivers



## leis (Jun 29, 2019)

If this is an appropriate forum for my 1 Big deal with the new UAD (if that's appropriate or correct Drivers by Realtek) I tried these Drivers and was not satisfied (and I mean "at all") with the poorer quality sound that came from my Pro Media 2.1 Klipsch computer speakers. I was able to watch a pretty good video and downloaded other drivers that presented the sound controller manager, not like the older version on windows 7 but it seemed to work and still a little dis-satisfied with the current running drivers (Realtek 6.01.8351) and this is a Lenovo IdeaCentre PC and i can come back w/specs if anyone would like further info. But today I noticed that "Enhancements" is missing from the Sound properties and that I should probably have it as part of the overall functionality of the sounds and i also included in win. updates not to attempt to update the sound drivers as i would likely end up with the drivers changed whenever it sees fit to change the drivers. Any input as to what I can do to have enhancements back in the sounds properties in this case?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 30, 2019)

leis said:


> If this is an appropriate forum for my 1 Big deal with the new UAD (if that's appropriate or correct Drivers by Realtek) I tried these Drivers and was not satisfied (and I mean "at all") with the poorer quality sound that came from my Pro Media 2.1 Klipsch computer speakers. I was able to watch a pretty good video and downloaded other drivers that presented the sound controller manager, not like the older version on windows 7 but it seemed to work and still a little dis-satisfied with the current running drivers (Realtek 6.01.8351) and this is a Lenovo IdeaCentre PC and i can come back w/specs if anyone would like further info. But today I noticed that "Enhancements" is missing from the Sound properties and that I should probably have it as part of the overall functionality of the sounds and i also included in win. updates not to attempt to update the sound drivers as i would likely end up with the drivers changed whenever it sees fit to change the drivers. Any input as to what I can do to have enhancements back in the sounds properties in this case?


Where did you download those drivers?
UAD drivers need to be carefully made using Alanfox2000's repo or must be installed directly from Windows Update (automatic update, not downloaded directly)


----------



## leis (Jun 30, 2019)

The Drivers I downloaded from a link that has an attached YT video that was provided by a guy that did a pretty good presentation on how to get windows 10 drivers with the sound manager or sound controller that a lot of viewers watched and thanked him highly after they had same experience with issues in win. 10 and Realtek that the sound controller/sound manager either was left out or simply didn't ever install correctly. + comparing windows 7 Realtek with Win. 10 Realtek is a big difference and i have not been too happy since purchasing this computer new and the reason for that's because of the refurbished old Dell computer bit the dust and I had no idea of all things, the sound or playing music / videos would be so much...less or as far as the sound goes. Which is why, for the most part, these drivers i have installed now show Realtek (R) Audio in the sound device manager and the version installed right now is 6.01.8536 because i tried to reinstall the drivers again from the site (and link's below just fyi) and i had a hard time as when i uninstalled the other drivers, automatically, of course, the OS reinstalled these drivers upon reboot and they do contain the sound manager for Realtek but i believe the non UAD drivers would be better and I'm just not too happy with the way this is turned out. Any other suggestions would be great if knowledge or ideas can be referred. Thank you.




http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/m... 

  & just f-y-i, this is link to the video   if  interested in maybe taking a look at...


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 30, 2019)

leis said:


> The Drivers I downloaded from a link that has an attached YT video that was provided by a guy that did a pretty good presentation on how to get windows 10 drivers with the sound manager or sound controller that a lot of viewers watched and thanked him highly after they had same experience with issues in win. 10 and Realtek that the sound controller/sound manager either was left out or simply didn't ever install correctly. + comparing windows 7 Realtek with Win. 10 Realtek is a big difference and i have not been too happy since purchasing this computer new and the reason for that's because of the refurbished old Dell computer bit the dust and I had no idea of all things, the sound or playing music / videos would be so much...less or as far as the sound goes. Which is why, for the most part, these drivers i have installed now show Realtek (R) Audio in the sound device manager and the version installed right now is 6.01.8536 because i tried to reinstall the drivers again from the site (and link's below just fyi) and i had a hard time as when i uninstalled the other drivers, automatically, of course, the OS reinstalled these drivers upon reboot and they do contain the sound manager for Realtek but i believe the non UAD drivers would be better and I'm just not too happy with the way this is turned out. Any other suggestions would be great if knowledge or ideas can be referred. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't change from UAD to HDA if that's what the system was made with.
You will get a load of mess. I've tried that, it was bad.


----------



## hyperboarean (Jun 30, 2019)

The only UAD drivers working for my ALC1220 (Asrock), are the modded drivers by PureSoftApps:









						Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8787.1] [Decrepated]
					






					puresoftapps.blogspot.com
				




EDIT: comes with Realtek Audio Control and it works.

There is like 0 sound cards on this planet (integrated or dedicated) that don't have some sort of annoying things with drivers and Windows. I'm just waiting for Avantree to release their USB bluetooth 5.0 "sound card" (I use bluetooth headphones), then I'll disable everything that's even remotely considered sound hardware (yes HDMI sound also) and stick with Equalizer APO and HeSuVi (headphone virtual surround)


----------

